# Smoked 'n Sous Vide Venison Summer Sausage



## mossymo (Mar 16, 2016)

Did an experiment on some summer sausage and was very pleased with the results. Used 2 pounds of ground venison, 1 pound of ground pork and then added garlic summer sausage seasoning and cure #1 weighed out for 3 pounds of meat, gave it all a good mix and let it set overnight in the fridge. The next day stuffed the meat mix into 2 fibrous casings and into the smoker at 110° for an hour with no smoke, then bumped the heat to 130° and started applying smoke.  Smoked with a combination of hickory and apple pellets in the Maze smoker for 3 hours.













2.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Mar 16, 2016





-----

Then placed the summer sausage separately into vacuum sealed bags and into a sous vide set at 155° for 3 hours.













2.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Mar 16, 2016





-----













3.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Mar 16, 2016





-----

After the sous vide the summer sausage was placed in a cold water bath and then refrigerated overnight. 













4.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Mar 16, 2016





-----

The summer sausage turned out excellent, the texture and flavor were perfect!













4.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Mar 16, 2016





-----













1.JPG



__ mossymo
__ Mar 16, 2016






Thanks for looking!


----------



## b-one (Mar 16, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2016)

Very nice.   Never seen this done before


----------



## tjmitche (Mar 17, 2016)

Looks awesome


----------



## daveomak (Mar 17, 2016)

The Sous Vide is a great idea....   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....


----------



## driedstick (Mar 17, 2016)

Looks great Mossy - Nice job POINTS 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## jfsjazz (Apr 25, 2016)

Mossy,  I tried this technique on a couple of chubs this past weekend and the results were very impressive.  Thanks for sharing a great idea!!!


----------



## bobrap (Apr 27, 2016)

Probably a dumb question, but, would it make any difference to sous vide if I use cloth instead of fibrous casing?  Got some bags locally and getting ready to try this and some Taylor Ham.  Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 27, 2016)

Do not submerge meat if it is in cloth casings...  the meat will soak up water...   You can vac-pack the meat, in cloth casing, then sous vide...  or zip bags....  any thing to keep the meat dry....


----------



## bobrap (Apr 27, 2016)

DaveOmak said:


> Do not submerge meat if it is in cloth casings...  the meat will soak up water...   You can vac-pack the meat, in cloth casing, then sous vide...  or zip bags....  any thing to keep the meat dry....


Thanks, Dave.  Was planning to vac seal first....(I think)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

Seems like a good way to do it.  Thanks Mossy.


----------



## bobrap (May 1, 2016)

Wanted to ask one more thing.  Should cloth casings/bags be stuffed wet or dry?


----------



## daveomak (May 1, 2016)

I don't know if it makes any difference....  I stuffed mine dry....  That thin material seems to conform fine....


----------



## bobrap (May 1, 2016)

The bags I got are commercial and really not all that thin (but then what do I know about thin?:)).  Wondered if would be easier going in to a moist bag.


----------



## daveomak (May 2, 2016)

Muslin I purchased at Wal-M to make my bags....













muslin.JPG



__ daveomak
__ May 2, 2016


----------



## okiecat (May 5, 2016)

Dumb question.  How do you know when sausage has reached 153'.  I didnt see any temp probes.  And would probably leak, i guess!    In my smoker it always takes 12-14 hrs.


----------



## couger78 (May 5, 2016)

I tend to finish most of my smoked sausages in a hot bath (not boiling; 155-165°F temp) post-smoke.

With most loads of sausage, it takes about 25-30 minutes for the desired internal temp to be achieved. This bath process shaves hours off the 'regular' smoking process with no ill effects on the final product. On the contrary, the sausages remain plump and juicy; none of the potential shrinkage that may occur after long cooks in the smoker. No detectable loss of 'smokiness' that I could distinguish in my side-by-side comparisons (full-smokes vs bath finish).


----------



## murraysmokin (Dec 22, 2016)

Mossy Mo how did you calculate the 3 hrs @ 155 in sous vide?  Plan on doing thevsame after christmas so i am just trying to figure out the required time for sausage with this diameter.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2016)

murraysmokin said:


> Mossy Mo how did you calculate the 3 hrs @ 155 in sous vide? Plan on doing thevsame after christmas so i am just trying to figure out the required time for sausage with this diameter.


Check out Baldwin's stuff.....

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 23, 2016)

Nice job MM, thanks for sharing.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Merry Christmas and a Happy Smoking New Year.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 31, 2017)

murraysmokin said:


> Mossy Mo how did you calculate the 3 hrs @ 155 in sous vide?  Plan on doing thevsame after christmas so i am just trying to figure out the required time for sausage with this diameter.



I'd like to know more about this too.  If I apply 3-4 hours of smoke to a batch of sausage and for arguments sake the IT is only 120 degrees... how do I know long to souvide for?


----------



## daveomak (Jan 31, 2017)

worktogthr said:


> murraysmokin said:
> 
> 
> > Mossy Mo how did you calculate the 3 hrs @ 155 in sous vide? Plan on doing thevsame after christmas so i am just trying to figure out the required time for sausage with this diameter.
> ...


Baldwin studied sous-vide and wrote some books...  He also put this free guide up for us...    The temp you previously brought the meat to, has no bearing on final cook time...   Find the chart that best describes the meat you have and follow his time / temp / thickness guidelines.....    Remember, when smoking meats, ALWAYS continue with the temperature to finish the cook...   DO NOT partially cook any meat and put in the refer....   bacteria has had a chance to grow during the heating up process and then will continue to grow during the cooling process....   It is very important to take the meat up to the kill temperature before cooling it off.....

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html


----------



## disco (Feb 4, 2017)

I like the look of this. You are pushing me towards SV, Mossy.

Disco


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 4, 2017)

I have a feeling we're going to be seeing a lot more of this :-)


----------

